# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Nokia n78 νεκρό

## PCMan

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Το τηλέφωνο είναι της κοπέλας μου και όλα έγιναν όταν την πήρα τηλ χτες. Την πήρα, χτήπησε 3-4 φορες και μετά δεν ακουγόταν τίποτα. Όταν ξαναπήρα δεν ακουγόταν τίποτα και μετα απο 15δευτ. περίπου ακουστηκε το ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα απο τον πάροχο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το τηλέφωνο δεν έκλεισε κανονικα ή έμεινε από σήμα.
Αυτή μου είπε ότι όταν χτυπούσε, ακούστηκε ένα τζζζζζζζ(μάλλον απο τα ηχεία) και μετά έκλεισε. Προσπάθησε να το ανοίξει πάλι αλλά το μόνο που έκανε είναι να αναβοσβήνει το νόκια και να μην ανοίγει. Απο κει και πέρα δεν κάνει τίποτα.
Η οθόνη είναι μαύρη και δεν κάνει τίποτα. Δεν αναβουν led, δεν δονάει, ούτε κάνει τίποτα όταν το βάζω να φορτίσει.
Το τηλέφωνο έχει περάσει πολλά. Έχω αλλαξει τα 2 ηχεία του γιατί είχαν καεί, άλλαξα το πληκτρολόγιο γιατι είχε πέσει νερό πάνω και κάποια κουμπιά τα παιξαν(αυτό έγινε πριν 4 μήνες περίπου) και άλλαξα και την οθόνη γιατί η μανίσια έβγαζε 5-6 σειρές pixel (άσπρες αν θυμαμαι καλά) πάνω πάνω.
Τωρα δεν νομίζω να φτιάχνεται τόσο εύκολα...

Μπορεί να μου πει κανείς τι πρόβλημα έχει και πως φτιάχνεται?

Δεν έχω παλμογράφο και δεν θέλω να το πάω στην νόκια ή αλλο Service.

----------


## rep

μπορει να θελει αναβαθμηση.αλλα απο νεκρο δεν μπορεις να το κανεις μονος σου.

----------


## PCMan

Το είχα κάνει πρίν 7-8 μήνες.
Τώρα ούτε φορμάτ μπορώ να κάνω.

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί τα καθυστερείτε έτσι τα τηλέφωνα? Μόλις βραχεί ή χαλάσει πρέπει να πάει για service αλλιώς μεγάλη πιθανότητα να συμβεί αυτό.
Δεν το ανοίγεις να βγάλεις καμια φωτογραφία? Κάντο κομμάτια να ρίξουμε οπτικά μια ματιά.

----------


## PCMan

> Γιατί τα καθυστερείτε έτσι τα τηλέφωνα? Μόλις βραχεί ή χαλάσει πρέπει να πάει για service αλλιώς μεγάλη πιθανότητα να συμβεί αυτό.
> Δεν το ανοίγεις να βγάλεις καμια φωτογραφία? Κάντο κομμάτια να ρίξουμε οπτικά μια ματιά.


 Όταν βράχηκε της είπα να βγάλει την μπαταρία και να το στεγνώσει. Μετα το πήρα εγώ και το έβαλα πάνω στο καλοριφέρ λυμένο για ένα βραδυ. Είχε πολύ λίγα άλλατα μέχρι το λαμαρινάκι που χωρίζει την οθόνη με την πλακέτα. Πιό κάτω δεν είδα τίποτα.
Αφού στέγνωσε καλά, τότε έβαλα την μπαταρία και δούλευε αλλα το μόνο πρόβλημα ήταν κάποια κουμπιά και έτσι πήρα καινούριο πληκτρολόγιο. Αυτό έχει περίπου 4 μήνες και απο τότε δεν παρουσίασε κανένα πρόβλημα..
Τώρα τί σχέση να έχει το ότι είχε βραχεί τότε?

Τώρα που την ξαναρώτησα μου λεει ότι όταν έκλεισε, δεν άνοιγε και προσπάθησε να το βάλει να φορτίσει. Έδειχνε ότι φορτίζει και μόλις πήγε να πατήσει το κουμπί για να το ανοίξει, τότε αναβόσβηναν τα led και μετά τίποτα.

----------


## leosedf

Κάτω απο τα BGA πώς είδες?
Βασικά όπως λέει και ο Χρυσόστομος μια αναβάθμιση αρχικά θα δείξει, αν όχι το ανοίγεις.

----------


## takisegio

εχουν μεινει αλατα απο υγρασια.δεν το καθαρισε απο τα υγρα το στεγνωσε.αν δεν εχεις σπρει επαφων καθαρισε το με ασετον-προσοχη στην οθονη και την καμερα

----------


## PCMan

> Κάτω απο τα BGA πώς είδες?
> Βασικά όπως λέει και ο Χρυσόστομος μια αναβάθμιση αρχικά θα δείξει, αν όχι το ανοίγεις.


 Ποιό είναι τo BGA? Δεν ξέρω και πολλά απο κινητά.

Εβγαλα μερικές φωτο αλλά δεν φαίνονται καλά. Δεν φαίνεται κάτι περίεργο στην πλακέτα.





Προσπάθησα να το ανοίξω και πάλι δεν άνοιγε. Πάτησα λίγο το το δάχτυλο το μεγαλύτερο τσιπάκι που είναι πάνω του και το κινητό δόνησε και άνοιξε!
Το έκλεισα, ξανασύνδεσα την μπαταρία πατώντας το τσιπ και πατησα να ανοιξει και βαρούσε η δόνηση συνέχεια.
Το έκλεισα, συνδεσα την οθόνη και πάτησα το τσιπ, δονησε και ανοιξε με ασπρη οθόνη.
Το έκλεισα, έβγαλα την οθόνη, δοκίμασα πάλι και βαρεσε συνέχεια η δόνηση.

----------


## PCMan

Παιδιά, το τσιπ κάτω απο απο την usb πατάω και ανοίγει, όχι το μεγάλο που είναι στο κέντρο της πλακέτας.
Αρχικά πατουσα εκείνο και δούλευε.

Ανοίγει και η οθονη είναι άσπρη, δεν γράφει τίποτα.

----------


## takisegio

το κινητο ειναι γεματο υγρασια.καθαρισε το-μετα ισως χρειαστει και rehot

----------


## PCMan

> το κινητο ειναι γεματο υγρασια.καθαρισε το-μετα ισως χρειαστει και rehot


 Μα πως είναι δυνατών να έχει υγρασία απο πριν 4 μηνες ενώ όλο αυτον τον καιρό δούλευε?
Rehot μπορώ να κάνω αλλά φοβάμαι τα διπλανα εξαρτήματα μην λιώσουν.

----------


## takisegio

φιλε μου καθαρισε το να φυγουν τα αλατα -δεν λοιωνουν αντεχουν

----------


## PCMan

Σε πόσους βαθμούς και που να στοχεύω ακριβώς?

Με τι να το καθαρίσω? Έχω σπρέι επαφών με λάδι και χωρίς λάδι.

----------


## leosedf

Πολύ απλά μην το ζεστάνεις. Πάντο για service. Αν είναι έτσι η ζημιά έγινε κάτω απο ολοκληρωμένο στις κολλήσεις, 4 μήνες μετά μπορεί να έχεις πλέον ψυχρές κολλήσεις απο τη διάβρωση.
Αν δεν έχεις flux ποιότητας δεν κάνεις τίποτα, κανονικά πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί και να γίνει επανασυγκόλληση. Είναι οι βλάβες που λέγαμε πιό πάνω και εμφανίζονται αργότερα.
Δεν έχει υγρασία αλλα άλατα και κατάλοιπα απ το υγρό και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι και αγώγιμα προκαλώντας βραχυκυκλώματα.

----------


## takisegio

συμφωνω θελει εμπειρια

----------


## leosedf

Σου έχω ανεβάσει αρχεία πάντως για να ρίξεις μια ματιά και να δείς τί τσιπάκι είναι αυτό.
https://www.rapidshare.com/files/460...ematics_v1.pdf
https://www.rapidshare.com/files/460...35_SM_L3_4.pdf
https://www.rapidshare.com/files/460...sembly_N78.wmv
https://www.rapidshare.com/files/460...sembly_N78.wmv

----------


## PCMan

> Σου έχω ανεβάσει αρχεία πάντως για να ρίξεις μια ματιά και να δείς τί τσιπάκι είναι αυτό.
> https://www.rapidshare.com/files/460...ematics_v1.pdf
> https://www.rapidshare.com/files/460...35_SM_L3_4.pdf
> https://www.rapidshare.com/files/460...sembly_N78.wmv
> https://www.rapidshare.com/files/460...sembly_N78.wmv


Κωνσταντίνε ευχαριστώ για τα αρχεία αλλά ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα ποιο είναι το ολοκληρωμένο που πατάω και δουλευει...
Το άνοιξα πατώντας το ολοκληρωμένο και αντέγραψα τις επαφες. Αυτός ήταν κιόλας ο κύριος σκοπος μου. Όταν άφησα το ολοκληρομένο, το κινητο κόλλησε!
Το τηλέφωνο τώρα άνετα μπορεί να πάει για πέταμα. Αρκετα έχουμε δώσει για να ξαναφτιαχτεί. Απ ότι υπολογίζω, αν θα παει για service σίγουρα δεν θα παρουν κάτω απο 40€ και νομίζω οτι είναι αρκετα...

Με reflow δεν γίνεται τίποτα?
Έχω πιστόλι θερμού αέρα στους 300 και 500 βαθμούς.

----------


## leosedf

Με reflow μπορεί να γίνει αλλα δεν έχεις τα υπόλοιπα όπως flux για να γίνει σωστή η κόλληση. Δοκίμασε στους 300 (και πάλι πολλά είναι) και ότι γίνει έγινε.
Κρίμα πάντως να πετάς τηλέφωνο.

----------


## PCMan

> Με reflow μπορεί να γίνει αλλα δεν έχεις τα υπόλοιπα όπως flux για να γίνει σωστή η κόλληση. Δοκίμασε στους 300 (και πάλι πολλά είναι) και ότι γίνει έγινε.
> Κρίμα πάντως να πετάς τηλέφωνο.


 Το ξέρω. Το είπα για να δείξω ότι χαλάσει δεν χαλάσει, μου είναι το ίδιο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς απο την αρχή ελαττωματικό ήταν και μας έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα.
Δεν έχω πετάξει κανένα και έχω τηλέφωνα απο 98" (πχ 5130!) δουλεύουν δεν δουλεύουν.

Στο θέμα μας.
Εγώ απλά θα το ξαναζεστάνω, τίποτ'άλλο. 
1)Που στοχεύω? Στο προβληματικό ολοκληρωμένο ή όλα? 
2)Όλα μαζί ή βάζω αλουμινόχαρτο και ζεσταίνω ένα ένα?
3)Πόση ώρα ζέσταμα?
4)Πόση ώρα κρύωμα και πόσο γρήγορα πρέπει να κρυώσει?
5)Το στόμιο του πιστολιού είναι μεγάλο. Να φτιάξω προσθήκη που να έχει το πάχος ενός..τσιγάρου?

Έχω κάνει reflow σε λαπιτόπ, αλλά εδώ τα πράγματα είναι πιό μικρά, γιαυτό ρωτάω...

----------


## leosedf

Κάνε στο προβληματικό και άστο να κρυώσει μόνο του. Προστάτευσε πλαστικά μόνο. Το πόση ώρα άγνωστο χωρίς flux, 2-3 λεπτά ίσως.

----------


## PCMan

> Κάνε στο προβληματικό και άστο να κρυώσει μόνο του. Προστάτευσε πλαστικά μόνο. Το πόση ώρα άγνωστο χωρίς flux, 2-3 λεπτά ίσως.


Όλα οκ παίδες. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

Έτσι για την ιστορία, το έλουσα με σπρέι επαφών χωρίς λάδι και μετά με το πιστολάκι στους 300C για 3 λεπτά.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

εχω ενα n78 δειχνη ασπρι οθονη τι να ακνω ειναι ic τις οθονης

----------


## rep

αλλαξες οθονη και δεν δουλεψε¨?

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

ναι αλαξα δεν δουλεψε

----------


## rep

εχεις σχεση με το αντικειμενο?

----------


## rep

αν μπορεις αλλαξε και τα δυο ic N78.JPG

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

το d4250 να το αλαξω η οχι.που θα τα βρω τα ci

----------


## takisegio

απο αλλη πλακετα.κοιτα σε καποιο καταστημα ή σε ανακυκλωση.

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

το κεντικο ic τισ lcd να το αλαξω το d2450 ?
ευχαριστο για την βοιθια

----------


## rep

εργαλεια εχεις ?προηγουμενη εμπηρεια?

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

ναι εχω εργαεια .εχω ενα φιλο ηλετρονικο εχει σχεση με αυτα.θα με βοιθιση

----------


## sakisp

Το Ν78 είναι λίγο ιδιαίτερο στο άνοιγμα και αν δεν προσέξει θα σπάσει την οθόνη ας το πάει καλύτερα σε κάποιο σέρβις της περιοχής του..

----------


## rep

Σακη την αλαξε την οθονη.δεν ειναι ευκολη επισκευη φιλε και δεν μπορει ενας ηλεκτρονικος χωρις πειρα σε bga να το αλλαξει,ειναι και ο κανεκτορας διπλα και μπορει ευκολα να λιωσει παντο καπου να στο κανουν.

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

servis nokia νοκια πατρα 120 ε μου ζητισε.το εχω ανηχτο το τηλ.νο

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

17032012300[1].jpgη πλακετα

----------


## sakisp

Δεν έχεις άδικο ίσως να χρειαστεί και υπέρυθρο για την αλλαγή του..Αλλά αν έχει λίγο καλό χέρι ίσως να τα καταφέρει..Όσο για τον κονέκτορα δίπλα μπορεί να αλλάξει με λίγο θέληση..όσο για το κόστος των 120 € είναι λίγο παράλογο απο τη μία άποψη αλλά απο την άλλη και η δουλειά δεν είναι έυκολη..

----------


## leosedf

Υπέρυθρο??
Τόσα χρόνια δεν έχει τύχει κάτι που να μην το έχω βάλει/βγάλει χωρίς αέρα.
Μια χαρά γίνεται και με αέρα αρκεί να έχει προθερμαντήρα και kapton tape.

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

τα 120 ειναι για αλαγη πλακτετας εγω θελω να φτιαξω αυτο .

----------


## sakisp

Εμένα πάντως το υπέρυθρο με λύνει τα χέρια!!!

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

το υπερθρο τι ιειναι

----------


## marioland

> Εμένα πάντως το υπέρυθρο με λύνει τα χέρια!!!


Ποιο μοντελο εχεις και τι προστατευτικα χρησιμοποιεις ?

----------


## sakisp

710 Focused Infrared Welding System

----------

marioland (19-03-12)

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

εγω εχω θερμο αερα.τι να καν για να το φτιαξω to ci τις lcd.

----------


## rep

φιλε Τακη θα σου πω κατι.Οσοι προσπαθουν να κανουν τοσο προχωρημενη επισκευη 100% χαλανε το κινητο.το εχω δει και με λιγοτερης δυσκολιας βλαβες.θα ανοιξω ενα θεμα απο εβδομαδα που θα ανεβαζω πειραγμενα κινητα απο ασχετους με τον χωρο ανθρωπους.μην ασχολεισε παντω σε ενα service που να γνωριζεις οτι μπορει να το κανει γιατι υπαρχουν και μη σχετικοι με καταστηματα που λενε οτι μπορουν.Και για να μην παρεξηγηθω ΔΕΝ θελω να μου το στειλεις για μην νομιζεις εσυ και καποιοι φιλοι εδω μεσα οτι ειμαι μελος του φορουμ για να βρω πελατες......

----------

leosedf (21-03-12)

----------


## sakisp

Σωστός ο φίλος rep !!

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

τα δυο ic τις lcd τα fliter οθονεις πως να τα βγαλω με ζεστο αερα?

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

εβλαλα τα ic τις lcd δεν εχω ανταλακτικα τι να κανω

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

δεν εινα τα ic τις lcd *LCD Ic - ASIP 7-CH LCD EMI/ESD LRC FILTER BGA18   η οθονη αναβη ασπρι*

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

24032012307[1].jpg24032012305[2].jpg n78

----------


## rep

βραχυκλωματα, βγαλμενα pads....

----------


## johnnyb

Τα βραχυκυκλωματα καθαρίζονται με συρμα αποκολλησης , για τα βγαλμενα pads υπαρχει σωτηρία ?

----------


## rep

oχι φιλε.

----------


## leosedf

Δυστυχώς μπορείς να το κάνεις ανταλλακτικά πλέον. Μπορείς επίσης να βρεις κάποιο χαλασμένο από ebay και να το επισκευάσεις με ανταλλακτικά από αυτό. Π.χ. σπασμένη οθόνη κλπ.

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

εγω θα το φτιξω οκ

----------


## Nightkeeper

Αν σε ενδιαφερη εχω 1 Ν78 με σπασμενη οθονη ,η πλακετα του ειχε παρη υγρασια καποια στιγμη και δεν ειχε ηχο στο ακουστικο.Το πηγα σε Νοκια αλλα το 
επεστρεψαν με φωτο την υγρασια κλπ,το δουλεψα καπιο διαστημα με hand free χωρης προβλημα,αλλα καποια στιγμη το ''μαγκωσε'' η πορτα του αμαξιου..
Λειτουργη ακομα αλλα χωρης οθονη...

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

οκ εγω μενω πατρα

----------


## Panagiotis Kanellopoylos

πωσ μπωρο να παρω απο ν78 τα δεδομενα αν δεν ανηγει

----------


## Hary Dee

> για τα βγαλμενα pads υπαρχει σωτηρία ?


 


> oχι φιλε.


Γενικά σε όλες τις πλακέτες δεν σώζοντα ξηλωμένα pads ή μόνο στην περίπτωση του φίλου (δηλαδή στην συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα/ρήμαγμα κλπ).

----------

